# [A] Royal Flush auf Nethersturm sucht.....



## Ürps (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 
Wir sind Royal Flush, Allianz-Gilde mit derzeit ca 60 Accounts. 

Wir suchen aktuell (Stand 15.05.08) folgende Klassen für 25er Raids: 


1 Hexenmeister 

1 SV-Jäger 

1 Holy Prister. 

Das entsprechende Equipment sollte vorhanden sein 

Unser Raidstatus ist (Stand 15.05.08): 


Kara: clear 

Gruul: clear 

Magtheridon: clear 

Zul Aman: clear 

SSC: 5/6 

TK: 2/4 

MH: 1/5 

Raidtage für die 25er Raids sind: Sonntag, Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, jeweils 19.30 - 23.00 Uhr 

Kontakt 

UnserForum : www.royalflush-nethersturm.de 

oder ingame bei chrimu oder charme


----------

